# David Baldacci's Books



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh man, I read one of his books on a whim this summer, and totally fell in love with it.  So when I found out it was part of a larger series, I quickly went down to my library (my Kindle hadn't arrived yet) and checked out a few more of his books.  Though once again another series that is being read partially out of order, I'm reading the first book before I read the next one out on my Kindle as it was just released.

So I wanted to start a new topic.  Wondering if there are any Baldacci fans out there?  I've got "Saving Faith", "Last Man Standing", and "The Whole Truth" saved in my list to get later.  Though the list seems to grow longer and longer, like right now I'm pondering putting up "Split Second" (the first book of another series) up as well.  So people what books do you like of Baldacci?  How did you managed to start reading him?  Me, I was strolling through the library and it suddenly just caught my eye as I was looking for another book for a massive month of flying here and there...and lots of down time waiting (my grandma, the matriarch...aka. 'queen-mother' , suddenly fell ill and passed away ).

Anyway, let's open this up for discussion shall we? 

Tris


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my favorite one, but I have not read all of his books....


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't read any of his books.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I started with Absolute Power and Total Control. I didn't start reading Baldacci until he had several available, so I was able to go to my library and read several in a row. I am a big fan of Tom Clancy and John Grisham also, so these were a good fit for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As a native of Washington, DC and a former DoD employee (before leaving to become a full time quilter), I love that his books are set in DC or otherwise involve the government.  I've read many of them.  The Winner is waiting on my Kindle.  I read Absolute Power and I believe it was made into a Clint Eastwood movie.

I also like Brad Meltzer.  I've got The Book of Fate in paper.  A lot of his books are available on Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have read all of Baldacci's books except for his latest, which I have not bought yet. My local librarian pick him out for me to read when I had run out of stuff to read. You can't go wrong with any of his books. These two are where I started.

















Here is a link to his web site.

http://www.davidbaldacci.com/web/


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am currently reading 'The Camel Club' and soon to move on to 'Divine Justice'...I love his Camel Club books.  Milton Farb is my favorite member.   

Like you Susan, I love Tom Clancy so I guess that's how my love of Baldacci started, ha-ha.  But I haven't really thought about reading "Absolute Truth" or "Total Control"...but maybe later.  Does the plot match the reviews?  When I saw stuff about the Clint Eastwood movie I really wasn't that interested.

Betsy, I so envy the fact that you worked at the DoD!  I would love to have a chance like that.  I got close to a federal job and was told to move to DC right away from Seattle.  I did, totally fell in love with DC and miss it terribly.  I loved that Baldacci is actually from the DC area, it's kind of refreshing.  I have been tempted by Brad Meltzer's book, but I've got so many books on my plate I promised myself to slow down. 

pidgeon92, I haven't read "The Winner" but I heard that it wasn't so good...but it is on my list.

tc, how are you enjoying "Last Man Standing"?  I heard that he wants to produce a sequel to it because so many people love the main character.

Tris


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm reading Absolute Power and it's great. I loved The Winner. The next Baldacci one I think I'll go for is that Camel Club series. He writes great thrillers.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have read all but his last book. I have it on my list to download to my Kindle.I have the actual book but just can't bring myself to read it that way. I got hooked on him when I read 'The Winner'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> Betsy, I so envy the fact that you worked at the DoD! I would love to have a chance like that. I got close to a federal job and was told to move to DC right away from Seattle. I did, totally fell in love with DC and miss it terribly. I loved that Baldacci is actually from the DC area, it's kind of refreshing. I have been tempted by Brad Meltzer's book, but I've got so many books on my plate I promised myself to slow down.
> Tris


I was fortunate to work 20 years for DOD; including a few at the Pentagon. Loved almost every one of them, met my husband during that time. I was fortunate enough to work in offices that made real differences for the people out in the field.

It all seems long ago now, though. Quit the 60 hour weeks in '98.

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

_Last Man Standing_ was the first book of his that I read. I loved it!! Would really love to see a sequel to it. The only book of Baldacci's that I have not read is _Divine Justice_, I just haven't bought it yet. It on my list for my next buying spree which is this week.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never read any of his books but am motivated to try one now. Just another reason I love my Kindle, it opens the door to new authors.  

Linda


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've never read any of his books but am motivated to try one now. Just another reason I love my Kindle, it opens the door to new authors.
> 
> Linda


That's the beauty of the Kindle - being able to sample a book! And this forum is great for finding new authors to try!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Baldacci's a great read.  Absolute Power is my favorite, I've read his first four books, and have the next on my wish list.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is my favorite one, but I have not read all of his books....


*This is the one I just bought after the discussion in "What are you reading?"....I think I asked about the pace of his books.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let us know how you like it!
> 
> Betsy


*I will  I love that we have the thread "What are you reading?" It's a great place for a recommendation on books I'd normally not read.*


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear!  Got paid today so now I can get some book(s), I definately want to get at least one Baldacci book, but dang it!  I can't figure out which one!  Not fair at all...especially being on a budget.  You know even though I have to pay for the books, I prefer getting them on my Kindle than doing the frugal thing and waiting to borrow them from the library...because I don't have to wait half as long, and it's more conveniant to handle.

Tris


----------



## MyBaker (Nov 13, 2008)

I REALLY like Baldacci.  I haven't read his older stuff, but I have read all of the Camel Club series (currently reading latest, Divine Justice).  I've also read all of his Maxwell and King series.  I'm going to go back and read some of his earlier books.

Fight On!!!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

_Last Man Standing_


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Just finished Absolute Power and it was great. BUT The Winner is still my fave.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay so I never did buy my Baldacci book yet...I just couldn't make up my mind.  Though in looking at the covers in the Kindle store, I noticed that 'The Last Man' and another one I don't remember the title, was not normal.  It wasn't in the stock cover all of his other books had in paperback.  Does anyone know if this is the same story?  It threw me off a bit when the cover looks so different, so I wanted to make sure.  

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never read the 'King and Maxwell' series, and was wondering if I would like it.  The sample didn't move me either way, and I don't hear much about this series.  Those who read it, is it any good?  I mean I love his Camel Club series, but I don't know much about this one.  Any information would be grea!

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Tris said:


> I've never read the 'King and Maxwell' series, and was wondering if I would like it. The sample didn't move me either way, and I don't hear much about this series. Those who read it, is it any good? I mean I love his Camel Club series, but I don't know much about this one. Any information would be grea!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tris


I own and have read all of Baldacci's books, except Stone Cold and Divine Justice. I have enjoyed each and every one of them. I really like his writing style.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't understand why Last Man Standing doesn't have the book cover showing.  I read over the description that they have and it is the same story line.  It is one of may favorites of Baldacci.  I read it in DT form so I don't know about the Kindle format. Does anyone know why it has that generic cover? I have this on several books.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

tc said:


> I don't understand why Last Man Standing doesn't have the book cover showing. I read over the description that they have and it is the same story line. It is one of may favorites of Baldacci. I read it in DT form so I don't know about the Kindle format. Does anyone know why it has that generic cover? I have this on several books.


Yeah, it threw me off too. I'm sure that's it's the same, I mean it has to be right? Though it is interesting how the cover is so different. I mean the other books have the same cover, why not this particular one? Huh...

Tris


----------

